# Playing with Polymer Clay



## lacewood (Sep 17, 2010)

Cathy and I had some time to play....decided to make some pens out of Premo (Polymer Clay)






All comments welcome!

Have a nice weekend, 
Karen

*Wood Safari*
www.woodsafari.com


----------



## Skye (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nice! I don't even dare try. Here's a heads-up though. Don't mistakenly look at one of Toni's blank. Her work with polymer clay is freakishly good and thereby very discouraging! lol


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 17, 2010)

Those are flingin flangin sweet! I want 80 of them.......


----------



## BigguyZ (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nice!  I started making canes myself recently.  I'm curious- do you just build up the PC to the final thickness and then just finish it, or do you turn it down on the lathe at all?

Oh yeah, and what finish, if any, did you use?


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 17, 2010)

If that is what you do when playing then I'd love to see what you could do when you get serious . Great job .


----------



## wizard (Sep 17, 2010)

Very nice pens! Patterns are beautiful!


----------



## Toni (Sep 17, 2010)

Karen well done!!! You did a great job for playing around Tell me what pen is the last photograph? I have not seen it before.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 17, 2010)

That is the PSI sketch pencil, also aavilable as the workshop pencil,,,,,pretty sweet, huh?
They came out very nice, indeed!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 17, 2010)

Awesome pens.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 17, 2010)

Gorgeous! I wish I could make something that nice!


----------



## lacewood (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks! This was definitly a learning process for us.... we cut the canes into thin slices, wrapped the tube, baked it.... went to put it on the lathe to adjust the thickness and ended up not even touching it with the chisel. This was just luck though... I put two coats of Shellawax on them (I think I will use CA finish next time) and voila! 

We are making an animal print cane now.... will post some pics when that is done!

Thank you everyone for your thoughtful comments!




BigguyZ said:


> Very nice! I started making canes myself recently. I'm curious- do you just build up the PC to the final thickness and then just finish it, or do you turn it down on the lathe at all?
> 
> Oh yeah, and what finish, if any, did you use?


----------



## lacewood (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Toni,

Thank you so much! We have also seen your work, and wow are you talented!!! 

It's a new pencil we just started to carry, called the Workshop/Sketch pencil. 

Thanks again!
Karen



Toni said:


> Karen well done!!! You did a great job for playing around Tell me what pen is the last photograph? I have not seen it before.


----------

